# Finally Getting A Spaceview!



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I have wanted one of these for ages and fingers crossed I have got a good one and it arrives safely.

This is the sellers photo. Research on Paul's site and others makes me think it's an original and not a conversion.

Not looking forward to the duty bill though! :stop:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

That looks lovely, Alex. Well done!


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Lovely, that's one I haven't managed to get my hands on. :thumbup:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

I would love to be able to buy one of these but the prices they go for is getting silly.One of these days.............maybe

Regards

David


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi, thanks everyone!



DJH584 said:


> I would love to be able to buy one of these but the prices they go for is getting silly.One of these days.............maybe
> 
> Regards
> 
> David


Yes that's what put me off for so long, but at least it should not lose any value if I find I need the cash back.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Good Morning from mine! Not quite a twin, but hope you enjoy your Alex. Bought mine new from Lesley E Biles of Farnborough, Hamphire.










Mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This style of 214 Spaceview is probably my favourite :thumbsup:

Here are two of mine:


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice to see some more examples from Mike and Paul. I studied your photos quite carefully Paul before I bought it!

Mike, it's interesting that you bought one new. Were they well regarded generally or were they fairly unknown by the general public, like Seiko's Spring Drive or the Bulova Precisionist/Accutron II watches are today? How do you think they fitted in when compared to well known watchmakers of the day in terms of image, quality, price etc? Obviously you liked them


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Alex - bought it from a chap who knew his watches, and we decided the future was accuracy and electronics. If I remember, it cost about Â£35, and I still have the sales brochure, handbook and the strap has the original buckle fitted. I didn't use it for a year or so, as the cell was unobtainable, but I found a chap in Croydon who serviced them. So back in business with a new cell.

The cell reared its ugly head again, as my local watch man here in Newport (IoW) couldn't supply from his stocks. A knight in shining armour in Brighton gave it a service, reduced the scratches and altered the circuitry to accommodate the Renata cell. If anyone doesn't know his name yet - Paul comes highly recommended.

As to style, being an unfrocked electronics engineer, I liked the exposed PCB and other bits, but to be fair, it's not a mainstream design. The downside, and there is only one. I haven't worn it in bed for twenty years, as the humming drives She Who Must be Listened to Most Carefully, mad as blazes....... :notworthy:

Enjoy the humming.

Mike


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

It's here! I collected it Saturday, but the postman tried to deliver it Thursday. A speedy delivery by the US postal service.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Looks a nice example Alex :thumbsup:


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Very nice indeed! One day I will get one of these at least with this model you are certain it started life as a Spaceview.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

dobra said:


> Good Morning from mine! Not quite a twin, but hope you enjoy your Alex. Bought mine new from Lesley E Biles of Farnborough, Hamphire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Mike

I may see you wandering around Newport sporting it ;-)


----------

